# PARTAGER IPA2



## Duskypad (1 Octobre 2011)

*Bonsoir,
est il possible de creer 4 utilisateurs sur un IPAD2 afin que chacun ai sa bibliotheque et ses applis ? ,

si oui, comment fait on ? !!!! MERCIIII BCP pour vos réponses *


----------



## nifex (1 Octobre 2011)

Non sans jailbreaker...

Mais je ne m'y connais pas en jailbreak alors je ne peux pas te dire quel app utiliser sur cydia.


----------



## RomanoPingu (2 Octobre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible (il me semble que oui en le jailbreakant), mais si ça l'est, j'espere que vous n'avez pas beaucoup de musique/appli/film etc différent chacun.

J'ai déjà du mal à tout faire tenir dans 16Go à moi tout seul, alors dans 4 ou 8Go, mission impossible (pour moi en tout cas)


----------

